# Io no...



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

...non lo farò mai...

Vi è mai capitato di "tradire" una vostra idea che credavate solida, ferma... 
A me è successo ieri sera... ero convinta che mai al mondo avrei fatto una cosa del genere... e invece...

Voi che mi raccontate?


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ...non lo farò mai...
> 
> Vi è mai capitato di "tradire" una vostra idea che credavate solida, ferma...
> A me è successo ieri sera... ero convinta che mai al mondo avrei fatto una cosa del genere... e invece...
> ...


Io grazie ai cornini mi sono ritrovato più volte a comportarmi in netta contraddizione con le mie convinzioni. Questo mi ha ulteriormente destabilizzato. Ma umano e fallace sono.


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io grazie ai cornini mi sono ritrovato più volte a comportarmi in netta contraddizione con le mie convinzioni. Questo mi ha ulteriormente destabilizzato. Ma umano e fallace sono.


 
Questa cosa che mi è successa mi lascia confusa...


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ...non lo farò mai...
> 
> *Vi è mai capitato di "tradire" una vostra idea che credavate solida, ferma*...
> A me è successo ieri sera... ero convinta che mai al mondo avrei fatto una cosa del genere... e invece...
> ...


 Non ho idee così tanto solide da poter tradire...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Questa cosa che mi è successa mi lascia confusa...


che è successo?


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Questa cosa che mi è successa mi lascia confusa...


 
Avresti voglia di condividerla con noi?


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Ma che curiosi... perchè non rispondete alla domanda, invece?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Io no.... non lo farò mai... mai tradirò.... dicevo..... eh, nella vita non si può mai dire, temo....


----------



## Old Zyp (11 Febbraio 2009)

si è capitato molte volte

quando credevo di non poter provare nulla per un uomo ed accorgermi che mentre allungava le mani, la mia risposta era diversa da quella prevista

quando mancò un amico che mi aveva fatto del male, e credevo non me ne fregasse più nulla ed invece.... provai sulla pelle il non averlo mai perdonato 

e ce ne sarebbero tante e tante ancora

non ultima l'aver rivalutato i miei dogmi riguardo al tradire ed all'esser tradito 

e quante volte ancora "tradirò"

perchè mi manca qualcosa


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che curiosi... perchè non rispondete alla domanda, invece?


Hai ragione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'unica idea che credo non tradirò mai è quella che gli uomini non mi piacciono...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che curiosi... perchè non rispondete alla domanda, invece?


sì mi è capitato


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che è successo?





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Avresti voglia di condividerla con noi?


 
Si, ragazzi...
ieri sera sono uscita con un mio amico... fidanzato... abbiamo bevuto un caffè assieme, poi siamo andati a fare un giro in macchina... immaginate da soli come è finita... 
Non ho mai guardato un ragazzo già impegnato, ho sempre mollato la presa quando sapevo che erano di un'altra, anche con questo pensavo di non andare oltre qualche caffè o aperitivo... e invece...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ...non lo farò mai...
> 
> Vi è mai capitato di "tradire" una vostra idea che credavate solida, ferma...
> A me è successo ieri sera... ero convinta che mai al mondo avrei fatto una cosa del genere... e invece...
> ...


hai elettrificato un cucciolo?!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Si, ragazzi...
> ieri sera sono uscita con un mio amico... fidanzato... abbiamo bevuto un caffè assieme, poi siamo andati a fare un giro in macchina... immaginate da soli come è finita...
> Non ho mai guardato un ragazzo già impegnato, *ho sempre mollato la presa quando sapevo che erano di un'altra, anche con questo pensavo di non andare oltre qualche caffè o aperitivo... e invece*...


 
ah ecco!!!


----------



## Old Zyp (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai ragione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mai dire mai 

nulla di che, capitò d'esser tampinato da un marinaio alla jean paul gaultier

che ha il suo perchè


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai ragione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













   mai dire mai...


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Si, ragazzi...
> ieri sera sono uscita con un mio amico... fidanzato... abbiamo bevuto un caffè assieme, poi siamo andati a fare un giro in macchina... immaginate da soli come è finita...
> Non ho mai guardato un ragazzo già impegnato, ho sempre mollato la presa quando sapevo che erano di un'altra, anche con questo pensavo di non andare oltre qualche caffè o aperitivo... e invece...


 Tutto serve nella vita, non abbatterti... sarai più indulgente e comprensiva quando un'altra farà la stessa cosa col tuo uomo


----------



## Verena67 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Non mi pare una cosa drammatica ma...

...se ti lascia triste, non t'ha fatto bene.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutto serve nella vita, non abbatterti... sarai più indulgente e comprensiva quando un'altra farà la stessa cosa col tuo uomo


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> hai elettrificato un cucciolo?!








 ma insomma!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 Ma è la verità  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Se c'è una cosa positiva nei nostri errori, è capire com'è facile sbagliare... e provare ad essere più comprensivi e meno giudicanti verso gli altri.


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non mi pare una cosa drammatica ma...
> 
> ...se ti lascia triste, non t'ha fatto bene.


 
No, ora non mi fa bene... però quel tempo passato con lui si, mi ha fatto bene...


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

Tra l'altro... ero io quella che "con uno più giovane mai..." beh, questo qua ce le ha tutte, è anche più giovane di me, certo solo un paio di  anni ma per me anche i miei coetanei sono troppo infantili...


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Tra l'altro... ero io quella che "con uno più giovane mai..." beh, questo qua ce le ha tutte, è anche più giovane di me, certo solo un paio di anni ma per me anche i miei coetanei sono troppo infantili...


si ma hai intenzione di rivederlo?


----------



## Verena67 (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> No, ora non mi fa bene... però quel tempo passato con lui si, mi ha fatto bene...


 
scusa, ma ti ha fatto bene cosa?

Una trombatina in macchina? Due chiacchiere?

Sono simulacri di intimità, non l'intimità...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, ma ti ha fatto bene cosa?
> 
> Una trombatina in macchina? Due chiacchiere?
> 
> Sono simulacri di intimità, non l'intimità...


ma scusa magari per te. In quel momento lei  stata bene


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma hai intenzione di rivederlo?


Rientrando a casa mi dicevo da sola "mai più, mai più..." ora, visti i fatti non so che dirti, io sono convinta di non volerlo rivedere in quel senso, ma per il momento non mi esprimo.


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, ma ti ha fatto bene cosa?
> 
> Una trombatina in macchina? Due chiacchiere?
> 
> Sono simulacri di intimità, non l'intimità...


 
Mi ha fatta bene il modo in cui mi ha trattata, ne avevo bisogno, non si è trattato solo della trombatina in macchina... ma so che non ci può essere futuro, quindi meglio che non ci sia nemmeno un seguito... però ieri sera, per quel che è durato, mi ha fatto davvero bene.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è la verità
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è la verità
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cornofrancese ha detto:


>


 

Su questo non c'è dubbio... certo se il mio uomo dovesse tradirmi io me la prenderei con lui, non con lei... d'altronde è lui che in teoria dovrebbe essere fedele a me...


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

eccome se mi è successo.
dai ventanni...come birilli, molti dei miei "punti fermi" son volati in un fantastico strike
da sputarmi anche in un occhio per la sicumera che avevo
.se solo sapessi come fare


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccome se mi è successo.
> dai ventanni...come birilli, molti dei miei "punti fermi" son volati in un fantastico strike
> da sputarmi anche in un occhio per la sicumera che avevo
> .se solo sapessi come fare


 
Basta mettersi controvento!
Comunque anch'io una volta ero piena di certezze...puntualmente crollate


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Basta mettersi controvento!
> Comunque anch'io una volta ero piena di certezze...puntualmente crollate


idem.
l'importante è costruirsene altre.
che poi regolarmente ricrolleranno


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> *Basta mettersi controvento*!
> Comunque anch'io una volta ero piena di certezze...puntualmente crollate








 non dovevi suggerire


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> idem.
> l'importante è costruirsene altre.
> *che poi regolarmente ricrolleranno*


 
Insomma... mi ci devo abituare...


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Insomma... mi ci devo abituare...


ma tu sei single o sei fidanzata?


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2009)

a mio marito ho detto ti ammazzo non so quante volte ma è ancora vivo. mai fare minacce che poi non si è in grado di mantenere. ho imparato a non fare più promesse e nemmeno minacce.


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu sei single o sei fidanzata?


 
Single.


----------



## Old matilde (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a mio marito ho detto ti ammazzo non so quante volte ma è ancora vivo. mai fare minacce che poi non si è in grado di mantenere. ho imparato a non fare più promesse e nemmeno minacce.


questo è un punto fermo!

comunque dovrebbe diventare l'11° comandamento


----------



## tatitati (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ...non lo farò mai...
> 
> Vi è mai capitato di "tradire" una vostra idea che credavate solida, ferma...
> A me è successo ieri sera... ero convinta che mai al mondo avrei fatto una cosa del genere... e invece...
> ...


 
mah.. ultimamente non ho più parole su nulla.
finirò muta in un angolo..
ho smesso anche di mangiare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2009)

"Ma tu sei proprio certa delle cose di cui sei certa?"
"Certo!" *


Credevo che non avrei mai potuto non conservare un rapporto con il padre dei miei figli.
Sbagliato.
Però si è proprio impegnato: è morto...per me 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















cit.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a mio marito ho detto ti ammazzo non so quante volte ma è ancora vivo. mai fare minacce che poi non si è in grado di mantenere. ho imparato a non fare più promesse e nemmeno minacce.



Verissimo.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Si, ragazzi...
> ieri sera sono uscita con un mio amico... fidanzato... abbiamo bevuto un caffè assieme, poi siamo andati a fare un giro in macchina... immaginate da soli come è finita...
> Non ho mai guardato un ragazzo già impegnato, ho sempre mollato la presa quando sapevo che erano di un'altra, anche con questo pensavo di non andare oltre qualche caffè o aperitivo... e invece...


Ah beh, mi immaginavo chissà cosa... succede succede... e comunque eravate in due eh, non prendertela solo con te stessa


----------



## Verena67 (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Mi ha fatta bene il modo in cui mi ha trattata, ne avevo bisogno, non si è trattato solo della trombatina in macchina... *ma so che non ci può essere futuro, quindi meglio che non ci sia nemmeno un seguito...* però ieri sera, per quel che è durato, mi ha fatto davvero bene.



Astra, ma questa è già la seconda volta che finisci in un rapporto che a priori sai non porterà a nulla...cosa c'è sotto?


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ah beh, mi immaginavo chissà cosa... succede succede... e comunque eravate in due eh, non prendertela solo con te stessa


Questo è vero... grazie! Comunque il fatto è che ciò che mi da più fastidio sta nell'aver tradito un mio principio... cioè, non voglio sembrare egoista o menefreghista... lui ha tradito la sua ragazza, ma per me è un problema suo, magari lo fa anche abitudinariamente quindi non ci fa nemmeno caso... a me quello che da fastidio è aver messo da parte una cosa in cui credevo, una mia idea... non so se mi sono spiegata bene...


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Astra, ma questa è già la seconda volta che finisci in un rapporto che a priori sai non porterà a nulla...cosa c'è sotto?


 
Beh, mi sembra che questa sia una storia completamente diversa, ieri sera è stato davvero solo sesso, forse avevo solo voglia di stare bene per qualche ora... 
La precedente storia, è tutta un'altra cosa... lì parlo d'amore, quella persona non è ancora uscita dalla mia vita, anche se per il momento non c'è alcuna storia e io ho deciso che voglio vivere la mia vita.


----------



## Old Angel (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Si, ragazzi...
> ieri sera sono uscita con un mio amico... fidanzato... abbiamo bevuto un caffè assieme, poi siamo andati a fare un giro in macchina... immaginate da soli come è finita...
> Non ho mai guardato un ragazzo già impegnato, ho sempre mollato la presa quando sapevo che erano di un'altra, anche con questo pensavo di non andare oltre qualche caffè o aperitivo... e invece...


Non è che sto forum.....sai come dice il proverbio...se vai con lo zoppo impari a zoppicare


----------



## Old sperella (11 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ...non lo farò mai...
> 
> Vi è mai capitato di "tradire" una vostra idea che credavate solida, ferma...
> A me è successo ieri sera... ero convinta che mai al mondo avrei fatto una cosa del genere... e invece...
> ...


Mi è capitato , sì . Non saremmo in continua evoluzione se fossimo coerenti con noi stessi vita natural durante .


----------



## Old sperella (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho imparato a non fare più promesse e nemmeno minacce.


quoto , e a non credere alle promesse altrui .


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Questo è vero... grazie! Comunque il fatto è che ciò che mi da più fastidio sta nell'aver tradito un mio principio... cioè, non voglio sembrare egoista o menefreghista... lui ha tradito la sua ragazza, ma per me è un problema suo, magari lo fa anche abitudinariamente quindi non ci fa nemmeno caso... a me quello che da fastidio è aver messo da parte una cosa in cui credevo, una mia idea... non so se mi sono spiegata bene...


Sì sì ti sei spiegata, ma succede quando si è confusi di fare qualche cazzata...


----------



## Old ASTRA (12 Febbraio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Non è che sto forum.....sai come dice il proverbio...se vai con lo zoppo impari a zoppicare


 













   Facile... in fondo qua si parla di tradimenti tutti i giorni come una cosa normale... per me il tradimento non era concepibile e già lì mi sono ricreduta... lunedì sarà esattamente un anno...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Beh, mi sembra che questa sia una storia completamente diversa, ieri sera è stato davvero solo sesso, forse avevo solo voglia di stare bene per qualche ora...
> La precedente storia, è tutta un'altra cosa... lì parlo d'amore, quella persona non è ancora uscita dalla mia vita, anche se per il momento non c'è alcuna storia e io ho deciso che voglio vivere la mia vita.


 
 Secondo me un filo comune c'è....e mica c'è niente di male. Probabilmente non sei ancora pronta per "impegnarti".


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a mio marito ho detto ti ammazzo non so quante volte ma è ancora vivo. *mai fare minacce che poi non si è in grado di mantenere.* ho imparato a non fare più promesse e nemmeno minacce.


 Vero. Anzi, mai fare minacce in generale... quando si decide di agire, si agisce.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

io non ho mai detto ti ammazzo a nessuno...


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto ti ammazzo a nessuno...


Sei passata direttamente ai fatti?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei passata direttamente ai fatti?












  no.
Pensavo che non mi è mai capitato di pensarlo né tantomeno dirlo


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

Astrina bella, nella vita ti troverai infinite volte a mancare ai tuoi principi, siamo fatti così. L'importante è tenere ben saldi tanto i principi quanto le esperienze negative, che ti devono aiutare a rinsaldare in futuro i principi stessi


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

Verifica se per il tuo amico il tradimento è abituale, o se è stato del tutto imprevisto.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Verifica se per il tuo amico il tradimento è abituale, o se è stato del tutto imprevisto.


Perché? A che serve?


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Perché? A che serve?


A poco, in realtà: lei è comunque venuta meno ai suoi principi, ma almeno saprà se ha creato per prima una situazione di squilibrio nella coppia del suo amico, o se questo è abitué di certe cose, e quindi lei si è, per quanto errando, introdotta in una situazine già minata alla base.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A poco, in realtà: lei è comunque venuta meno ai suoi principi, ma almeno *saprà se ha creato per prima una situazione di squilibrio nella coppia del suo amico*, o se questo è abitué di certe cose, e quindi lei si è, per quanto errando, introdotta in una situazine già minata alla base.


Ripeto, si è in due quando si creano queste situazioni.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto ti ammazzo a nessuno...



Io non ancora... ma la giornata e' lunga


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ripeto, si è in due quando si creano queste situazioni.


Ma lei si fa una questione per sè, di fronte ai suoi principi. Non potrà trovare giustificazione per la sua mancata coerenza, ma potrebbe sentire un pochino meno i sensi di colpa nei confronti della ragazza del suo amico.
Lo so, sono cazzate, ma oramai il "danno" è fatto, quindi è importante che lei trovi il modo di superare le angosce e dedicarsi a fare tesoro dell'esperienza con più serenità. Magari anche appoggiandosi a piccoli particolari come questo.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non ancora... ma la giornata e' lunga




























Je t'aime!


----------



## Old latriglia (12 Febbraio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Non è che sto forum.....sai come dice il proverbio...se vai con lo zoppo impari a zoppicare


----------



## Old ASTRA (12 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Secondo me un filo comune c'è....e mica c'è niente di male. Probabilmente non sei ancora pronta per "impegnarti".


 
Questo si... ora prorpio NON VOGLIO impegnarmi... non me la sento, non mi interessa... sono stata oltre 8 anni assieme al mio ex, mi sono messa con lui che ne avevo 17, non sono mai uscita con le mie amiche senza che ci fosse anche lui, non ho mai fatto una cazzata... ora mi sto riprendendo un po' del tempo perso... cercando sempre di restare entro i limiti ovviamente...


----------



## Old ASTRA (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A poco, in realtà: lei è comunque venuta meno ai suoi principi, ma almeno saprà se ha creato per prima una situazione di squilibrio nella coppia del suo amico, o se questo è abitué di certe cose, e quindi lei si è, per quanto errando, introdotta in una situazine già minata alla base.


 
Da quello che mi ha detto aveva già tradito una volta in un momento in cui era in crisi con la sua ragazza... non so quanto credere a queste cose, secondo me è un abituè, è uno che ci prova e da quando ci siamo ri-incontrati (ci conosciamo da tempo, ma non ci eravamo mai frequentati) non ha smesso di provarci una volta con me... per cui penso sia una cosa normale per lui tradire...


----------



## Old ASTRA (12 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non ancora... ma la giornata e' lunga


 













   io a dire la verità l'ho pensato stamattina... quando aprendo la porta alle 9.30 mi ritrovo la cliente che doveva arrivare alle 11.00 e voleva che ciò che le stavo preparando fosse già pronto... ma almeno ora sono un po' libera di stare con voi... non per molto, purtroppo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Da quello che mi ha detto aveva già tradito una volta in un momento in cui era in crisi con la sua ragazza... non so quanto credere a queste cose, secondo me è un abituè, è uno che ci prova e da quando ci siamo ri-incontrati (ci conosciamo da tempo, ma non ci eravamo mai frequentati) non ha smesso di provarci una volta con me... per cui penso sia una cosa normale per lui tradire...


Ok, allora mettiamola così: tu sei libera, ti sei tolta una soddisfazione, e in definitiva non hai tolto nulla o poco all'altra.
Sei venuta meno ad un tuo principio, ma è solo cosa tua, fanne tesoro, non paranoie.
Se sapevi che quello era impegnato, e te la batteva lo stesso, la tua è stata una decisione consapevole di sollazzarti con uno stronzetto. Non andare oltre con le menate.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Questo si... ora prorpio NON VOGLIO impegnarmi... non me la sento, non mi interessa... sono stata oltre 8 anni assieme al mio ex, mi sono messa con lui che ne avevo 17, non sono mai uscita con le mie amiche senza che ci fosse anche lui, non ho mai fatto una cazzata... ora mi sto riprendendo un po' del tempo perso... cercando sempre di restare entro i limiti ovviamente...


e allora si spiega tutto. 
come che va.


----------



## Old ASTRA (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, allora mettiamola così: tu sei libera, ti sei tolta una soddisfazione, e in definitiva non hai tolto nulla o poco all'altra.
> Sei venuta meno ad un tuo principio, ma è solo cosa tua, fanne tesoro, non paranoie.
> Se sapevi che quello era impegnato, e te la batteva lo stesso, la tua è stata una decisione consapevole di sollazzarti con uno stronzetto. Non andare oltre con le menate.


 
Ok... quindi me ne frego... il problema è che non è nel mio carattere, ma mi sa che dovrò imparare a fare anche questo...


----------



## Old ASTRA (12 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e allora si spiega tutto.
> come che va.


 
Bundì furlane... cemut statu?


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Bundì furlane... cemut statu?


vonde ben.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ok... quindi me ne frego... il problema è che non è nel mio carattere, ma mi sa che dovrò imparare a fare anche questo...


Non è che te ne devi fregare, ma dai il giusto peso alle cose.
Le responsabilità di quello che hai fatto le hai valutate prima, quindi inutile menarsela dopo.


----------



## Old Confù (12 Febbraio 2009)

C'è stato un tempo in cui ero contraria all'aborto...
poi ho capito che se certe cose nn le passi, nn puoi giudicarle!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (12 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> C'è stato un tempo in cui ero contraria all'aborto...
> poi ho capito che se certe cose nn le passi, nn puoi giudicarle!!!


 
E' vero... probabilmente le decisioni che prendi dipendono anche dal periodo che stai passando nella tua vita... forse cose che pensavi per te impossibili possono diventare fattibili a seconda dell'esperienza che stai vivendo... io ora sto attraversando un momento in cui voglio sentirmi libera e prendere le cose alla leggera, senza impegnarmi, cercando sempre di non far male a chi mi sta vicino... forse è per questo che in quel momento non mi interessava se lui fosse impegnato o no, pensavo solo al fatto che stavo e bene e che quello che stavo facendo mi andava proprio di farlo...


----------



## Old Confù (13 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> E' vero... probabilmente le decisioni che prendi dipendono anche dal periodo che stai passando nella tua vita... forse cose che pensavi per te impossibili possono diventare fattibili a seconda dell'esperienza che stai vivendo... io ora sto attraversando un momento in cui voglio sentirmi libera e prendere le cose alla leggera, senza impegnarmi, cercando sempre di non far male a chi mi sta vicino... forse è per questo che in quel momento non mi interessava se lui fosse impegnato o no, pensavo solo al fatto che stavo e bene e che quello che stavo facendo mi andava proprio di farlo...


se vuoi leggerezza, il sesso è la prima cosa attraverso cui esprimi questa voglia...
tu con la sua ragazza, nn hai nulla da spartire...a lui nn stai pretendendo nulla, quindi è ovvio che ti senta libera...

Ma sicura, sicura che ti senti così?


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> C'è stato un tempo in cui ero contraria all'aborto...
> *poi ho capito che se certe cose nn le passi, nn puoi giudicarle*!!!


----------



## Old Confù (13 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>








 sono commossa!!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> sono commossa!!!


Un bel pensiero il tuo... mi ricorda una frase dei nativi americani, che dice pressapoco così: prima di giudicare come cammina qualcuno, fai venti miglia coi suoi mocassini.


----------



## Old Confù (13 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un bel pensiero il tuo... mi ricorda una frase dei nativi americani, che dice pressapoco così: prima di giudicare come cammina qualcuno, fai venti miglia coi suoi mocassini.


Con questo nn voglio dire, che io nn abbia mai giudicato nessuno, ma è anche vero che adesso prima di farlo ci penso due volte...soprattutto per quanto riguarda le scelte serie!!!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Con questo nn voglio dire, che io nn abbia mai giudicato nessuno, ma è anche vero che adesso prima di farlo ci penso due volte...soprattutto per quanto riguarda le scelte serie!!!!


Anche io tempo fa giudicavo di più le persone... ora, molto meno. Chissà se imparerò mai a non farlo per niente.


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Con questo nn voglio dire, che io nn abbia mai giudicato nessuno, ma è anche vero che adesso prima di farlo ci penso due volte...soprattutto per quanto riguarda le scelte serie!!!!





moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io tempo fa giudicavo di più le persone... ora, molto meno. Chissà se imparerò mai a non farlo per niente.


 
Io uguale... giudicare gli altri mi viene quasi istintivo... poi ci penso un attimo e capisco che ognuno ha diritto a vivere la propria vita come meglio crede, o molte volte come meglio può... vorrei imparare anche io a non giudicare proprio gli altri, sarebbe un bel traguardo...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Io uguale... giudicare gli altri mi viene quasi istintivo... poi ci penso un attimo e capisco che ognuno ha diritto a vivere la propria vita come meglio crede, o molte volte come meglio può... vorrei imparare anche io a non giudicare proprio gli altri, sarebbe un bel traguardo...


non aver paura, ci si arriva col tempo!

La fase più difficile è il passaggio dal giudicare gli altri al giudicare sè stessi, ma ci si abitua anche a questo!!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non aver paura, ci si arriva col tempo!
> 
> *La fase più difficile è il passaggio dal giudicare gli altri al giudicare sè stessi*, ma ci si abitua anche a questo!!!


 Vero.


----------



## brugola (13 Febbraio 2009)

ma neanche un giudizietto??
io non riesco a non giudicare.
il buono è che però me le tengo molto per me


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non aver paura, ci si arriva col tempo!
> 
> La fase più difficile è il passaggio dal giudicare gli altri al giudicare sè stessi, ma ci si abitua anche a questo!!!


 
Ultimamente quando giudico me stessa mi sento uno schifo... quindi mi passa la voglia di farlo...


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma neanche un giudizietto??
> io non riesco a non giudicare.
> il buono è che però me le tengo molto per me


 Beh certo un'opinione uno se la fa... e in base a quella poi, che ti trovi meglio con qualcuno oppure eviti un altro. 
Il giudizio però è un'altra cosa... cerco di evitarlo, quando posso... anche se non sempre ci riesco.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ultimamente quando giudico me stessa mi sento uno schifo... quindi mi passa la voglia di farlo...


A quel punto smetti per un po' di giudicarti, ed impegna il tempo per migliorarti


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma neanche un giudizietto??
> io non riesco a non giudicare.
> *il buono è che però me le tengo molto per me*


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

Bhè,  a non giudicare in assoluto nn credo ci si arriverà mai....se non altro perchè siamo esseri umani e la nostra più grande prerogativa è nn essere coerenti....

tutti siamo incoerenti, chi più...chi meno!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Febbraio 2009)

_La più alta e la più bassa forma di critica sono entrambe una maniera di autobiografia. (Oscar wilde)_


----------

